# MASTERFORCE 18" Scroll Saw with Rotary Attachment



## Trikzter

Thanks for the review, Ray. I'm studying on a scroll saw on the cheap. I will check em out next time I go to Menard's.


----------



## PetVet

Thanks for the review Ray. Do you know of any other source for these other than Menard's?


----------



## Raymond

Hi there Rich, not that I am aware of. I will look into it. I know the manual has a 1-800 number for service so I will get that for you. They might be able to let you know where else you can purchase the saw.


----------



## UnclePhil

Hello Guys, you may be able to order the saw from Menards and have it shipped, if you don't have one close enough to you.


----------



## Turnkeyjack

Please read my review of this saw. If you buy one you are in for a lot of frustration, breaking plastic handles, lack of sources for replacement parts. etc.


----------



## Cliffo

Hi, all
I just stumbled across this saw at Menards for $139 and as a novice, newbie, low/light use hobbyist and cheap sob I thought it offered a lot of bang for the buck. 
Googling it led me here, what a nice site

I know this thread is old, but anybody got any updates good or bad on this saw?

I'm balancing the sturdy look and feel and bells/whistles of this saw, Ray's report of 5 year replacement vs Turnkeyjack's less than glowing opinion

thanks in advance


----------



## Raymond

UPDATE I have been using the saw for some time and now and have had no issues with it at all. I would say the the only complaint that I might have is the accessory table that the rotory tool attaches to. You have to have a really long shaft on a router bit to make any use of the table. I have used it with a router bits, but with only limited success. It does however work great with a roto zip cutter and sanding drums. The scroll saw was on sale at Menards for 139.99 the last time I checked. So in my opinion it's still a good buy. Great warentee, and some cool features.


----------



## Cliffo

thanks, Ray, you done inspired me 

I picked it up this afternoon, will set it up tomorrow (time allowing), tweak, play with and push it and put up another review

a win-win, got a good saw (hopefully) at a great price and found a great forum

life is good


----------



## BFMagnuson

Ray have you found a manual? I got a masterforce scrollsaw on clearance without the rotary attachement.
If you could let me know where you got yours I would very much appreciate it. Thanks.

BFMagnuson


----------



## unicornlady

I recently purchased this scroll saw after my other one quit on me. I have been using it and learning with it, as with any relationship, the ups and downs. My problem is, on the box it says read instruction manual for questions. There is no manual. Can some one give me a phone number or address ,that I can rcall or right to them to request a manual? With the work I have done with it now, I really like it. The most important thing that I noticed above my other saw, is the quiet. It is not a very noisy saw.


----------



## unicornlady

Ray if you want to send me your email address then I can email you. thanks


----------



## Cliffo

unicornlady
here's all the contact info I have
(888)315-3080 or (847) 4299263
[email protected]

the center is in Elgin Illinois.
when I bought the saw in July of 2010, it had a couple of minor issues (broken plastic dust port, and crummy little blade change adjustment knobs. I called and the guy was knowledgeable, english speaking  and on the spot about sending new parts.

I promised a review, and now it's a year and a half later, so here it is 

it's a sturdy beast, quiet and vibration free even sitting loose on a table.

the "light" is useless, a 1 led cosmetic

the dustblower tube is useless and cosmetic as are most, but the gooseneck tube is handy to tape tubing from my aquarium pump

the rotary shaft and table are functional but way to small and poorly placed to do much with

the rack and pinion table tilt mechanism is a little choppy but workable. and don't count on "zero", reset it with a square.

for fretwork or anything that requires frequent blade change, it's ok but not pro level like a Dewalt or Excalibur

all in all
I've probably logged about 50 hours (a wild guess) on the machine cutting everything from 1/8" ply to 1.5" hardwood and have had no problems. Like I said, I got it on sale and would'nt sell it back even at the current price ($180)


----------

